

Ask HN: Looking for small investment for a new coming soon HN Forum - shahedkhan30

I'm looking for partners for a new project I'm working on, it will be a forum community board where not only HN users can post threads, but also YCombinator alumni's, and future applicants.<p>I believe this is a great project, I'm looking for  a small investment (-$150).<p>Just to purchase a domain, hosting, and other plug-ins for the forum to get it started.<p>If you are interested, please post below.
This thread is for serious inquiries only!
======
sorbus
Previous discussion (on the initial proposal by shahedkhan30) at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2606311>

There didn't seem to be much enthusiasm about the idea there - a mixture of
discussion about the "build it first, then see if anyone is interested"
mentality and people wondering what benefit it would provide. I'm sure it
could work - a forum would make the "who is hiring" threads much, much easier,
as they could be pinned so that they wouldn't vanish - I'm just not sure how
easy it would be to get enough users to migrate, or use it in parallel to HN
(which seems more likely). Sorry if I'm being too pessimistic.

EDIT: It is definitely worth noting that the discussions was very low profile.
It didn't hit the front page, and it fell off the front page of /ask really
quickly. We haven't actually seen the opinion of the community as a whole,
just that of a few people who happened to be around when the discussion was
happening. So it's totally possible that there are enough people who would be
enthusiastic about the idea to build up enough of a community and make it
work.

A side-note: the email field in your profile isn't public, and when you're
soliciting inquiries it might be useful to have an email visible in the
"about" area, which is publicly viewable.

------
duiker101
i think hn doesn't need a forum, people cand sicuss here and this is the best
place for discussion. Also a domain+hosting can be bought at very good prices
anywhere so why don't you do it yourself? if the people will like it you might
ask for donations but asking for money to open a forum seems very funny to me.

HN is already a place to talk, why we need another?

------
shahedkhan30
Well you guys have to realize, HN has a great Community, I was creating a
community for YC rejects/fellows/and future applicants, along with an HN
subgroup.

------
shahedkhan30
Also looking for some domain suggestions for the new forum! Has to be related
to Hacker News and/or Y Combinator!

